

The Coyotos Secure Operating System - fluffster
http://www.coyotos.org/

======
wmf
Coyotos isn't that interesting, but anyone who's interested in security or
OSes should read the EROS papers; there are some mind-blowing ideas in there.

------
feydr
umm.... this project has been dead for so long.... this was a candidate a LONG
TIME ago for the gnu operating system... you can read (if you really want to)
about the hurd and how this was the main candidate until development
stopped...

~~~
omail
... and it won't be revived:

[http://www.coyotos.org/pipermail/bitc-
dev/2009-April/001784....](http://www.coyotos.org/pipermail/bitc-
dev/2009-April/001784.html)

[http://www.coyotos.org/pipermail/coyotos-
dev/2009-April/0018...](http://www.coyotos.org/pipermail/coyotos-
dev/2009-April/001867.html)

